# Deck Watch



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What is the difference between a pocket watch and a deck watch. Is it just another name?

I've been looking at Poljot deck watches (other peoples) and this has raised the question.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've wondered about that too. They look the same don't they.

I would imagine, and I'm _totally_ guessing here, that a deck watch would have some maritime connection and might be carried around "on deck" - by an officer on watch for example - and be then returned to its wooden box but where it can still be read through the box opening by others on duty. A pocket watch looks similar but is simply a watch designed to be carried in the owner's pocket. Just possibly the movement used in a deck watch might have been chosen because of its accuracy so it could perhaps be used for navigation, whereas a pocket watch movement might be relatively ordinary in comparison.

Like I said, just a total guess and I could be entirely wrong


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think that a deck watch might have to be of chronometer standard but I`m probably wrong.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think you might be right Mac, remember "Longitude"?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I think you might be right Mac, remember "Longitude"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me?_ right!_







excuse me whilest I pick myself up off the floor









I _think_ that "Deck Watches" were/are usually mounted on gimbals inside a special box to isolate them from the ships movement









Unfortunately I missed Longtitude









PS Stan are you sure you don`t want to join? you`d be a great addition to the membership


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

get the book out of the library Mac, well worth a read.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Part of my hobby is collecting Marine Chronometers.

I had a Poljot desk watch until recently, and I can recommend them.

In major ships, several Chronometers were carried in fixed positions in the vessel (usually around the centre line to reduce roll/pitch/yaw)

The time from one/all of the fixed chronomters would be taken to the Bridge ( or wherever it was needed) to avoid moving the main chronos. by means of the "deck watch" being set to the chrono

Deck watches are/were built to high standards, but not usually chronomter rated, as the would be reset on a regular basis (unlike the main chronometers).

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....and there you have it.

Makes perfect sense.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

DavidH said:


> What is the difference between a pocket watch and a deck watch. Is it just another name?
> 
> I've been looking at Poljot deck watches (other peoples) and this has raised the question.
> 
> ...


Short remark. Poljot deck watch movement was copied from Vacheron Constantin

chonometer. It costs a bit more than 300 Euro form the factory.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Andrew,









I have also heard rumours that Zenith use the Poljot movement in their deck clock.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Have you got one Andrew? tell me more.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

See if anyone can follow this train of thought.

Wristwatch=wrist.

Pocketwatch=pocket

Deckwatch=deck

Took a while but I got there.Please feel free to use this post.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

AlexR said:


> See if anyone can follow this train of thought.
> 
> Wristwatch=wrist.
> 
> ...


You forgot:

Stopwatch=broken

Pilot watch=a test version before going into full production


----------

